

Ask HN: What kind of events software freelancers should attend? - 31reasons

I have started working as a software freelancers. What sort of events do you recommend I should goto to get quality clients ? I've been going to startup events but people there seems to be more interested in either hiring fulltime or looking for a technical cofounder.
======
tptacek
Think about industry conferences for large, non-software fields, particularly
those underserved by technology (ie, anything targeting agriculture,
manufacturing, or women). Try to find businesses with large revenues that have
problems that can be solved by software, so you can frame projects in terms of
dollars saved/generated and work with people who will care more about project
outcome than about extracting as much from you as possible.

------
orangethirty
I don't go to events. I just create a lot of content marketing aimed at given
industries and sit back as the leads pile on. It's easy, and I'm lazy.

~~~
31reasons
Could you please elaborate on that ?

~~~
orangethirty
You simply pick a market and start writing about how you would solve their
problems. You may also start doing small open source projects that help them,
too. The focus is to get them to know you. This takes less time, effort ,and
money. You use LinkedIn to connect with people in that industry, and web
forums.

~~~
tagabek
This is some of the most intelligent advice I have ever seen here on HN. Let
the businesses come to you instead of hunting down each job/gig.

~~~
orangethirty
Thanks. It works so well that I turned it into a system and I sell it to other
freelancers. Most of them have no clue on how to market and this solves their
biggest problem: getting a steady flow of clients. Plus I only charge $99 for
it. Cheap.

Edit: The system is designed for USA based freelancers/consultants.

